# فير الشعر الحلزوني الجديد،فير تكسير وتمويج الشعر لأجمل التسريحات بسعر خيالي



## foozzz (15 أبريل 2014)

فير الشعر الحلزوني الجديد للتصفيف المموج للشعر بميزة التنبيه عند الأستعداد يتميز بسهولته وسرعته وتحمله للأستخدام الشديد يعطي شكل جميل للشعر
399 ريال فقط
ماركة PASTEEL
ضمان سنة واحدة
MASARAT EST
التوصيل مجانا داخل الرياض
خارج الرياض تضاف تكلفة الشحن 30ريال عبر الزاجل
مسؤول التوصيل عن المنتج للطلب ابو راكان 0535885138
لرؤية المنتج تفضلو بزيارة الرابط http://masarat.mstaml.com/


----------

